# Uber suspend my account for smell like marijuana



## Maryland2018 (Dec 18, 2018)

My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Stop smoking pot, and youll be fine


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Uber suspend my account for smell like marihuana*


Then take that skunk out of your trunk.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


You in Washington state? Its legal here. So head down to your local Greenlight Hub and explain that it was your last pax. In the future, don't accept that next request until your car airs out. This works wonders to kill the smell of marijuana.










I keep this and an incense burner in my car. A pothead or other stinky pax gets in, once they get out I pull over and burn a quarter of a stick (5 minutes) before going to my next request. Sure I lost out on rides in between, but all my future pax smell is heavenly Nag Champa, and I don't get deactivated.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

As long as you're not high, who cares? TBT to when we were young and had fun.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Wait. What?? What??


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Did you proof read your post?? It really makes no sense to me, but that's just me.


----------



## bettercallpaul (Dec 18, 2018)

1st year id say 80% of airport pickups wanted dispensary trips to the point i just stocked up, kept sealed & offered for $50 profit over receipt if they asked for dispensary stop, dont do anything but airports now so thats died down only thing i sell are microsd cards, flashdrives, tablets etc, keep a menu & pricelist in back

They almost also always asked if I wanted to smoke which was strange like im a stranger you want me driving you high? you can leave me some but cant right now was always the reply. weed tips just as good as money

i didnt care i let people smoke, drink i just say dont splill it and leave it like ya left it back there

no issues with that here 75% of warehouse space is for growing the whole city smells like kush depending on which way the wind blows

everytime i think it might be an issue i tell pax immediately my last rider was cheech & chong its not me & pretty sure they can look in my eyes & tell

plus smoked weed smells way different than weed being stored


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

According to most of the posts on this subject, they'll put you back on in a few hours.
Enjoy the time off.
Welcome to Uber, you are a valued partner.
Now, sit down and shut up.
You are on 'time out'.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


>


Pot causes short term memory loss, I forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Stop posting with the microphone and actually take the time to type stuff. Use punctuation. And quit smoking pot in your car.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Stop posting with the microphone and actually take the time to type stuff. Use punctuation. And quit smoking pot in your car.


Hooked on the green leaf I see


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This thread is making me feel very agitated.
I think I need to medicate.
Aaahhhhhh, its Refer Madness!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

On a side note, the supreme court ruled it unconstitutional for an officer to detain you beyond the scope of the original objection
.. in order for a dog to show up...

Why is this important
Personally, michigan legalized weed, I live in indiana


----------



## UberSFDriver2016 (Dec 19, 2018)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


I'm gonna try and break this down because it's bugging me.

*My first ride smelled like Marijuana. A PAX complained to Uber, then Uber suspended my account. Now they said I can deny the Ride if they *(PAX, I'm assuming)* smell, but they don't want to provide a Policy and Regulation to show the Ride(r(?)) and let them know. Uber said I can deny them. Anyone can help me on that?

*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Stop smoking pot, and youll be fine


This is why I vape meth


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fabreez


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


I had riders get into my car smelling like marijuana. Its best to cancel that ride becuz see what happen to you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think that MJ smells wonderful. Not so much the burning of it, but the smell of the flower.
I could like a perfume that smells like Blue Dream.

Picked up a young lady once. She really smelled strong. LoL.
As she got in she apologized for smelling like she did. "I can't smell me, but I been trimming for two days and I know I'm pretty pungent." I just smiled and told her "No prob. I have chemicals that will make that go away a few seconds after you leave - besides I think it smells wonderful. Smells a little like some of the AK strains." She said she had been working with several strains including Gorilla Glue, "and one of them was AK-47."
She was exhausted and slept most of the way (my favorite pax). I just enjoyed the ride, and the aroma of fresh cut flowers.
She tipped me with a freshly trimmed, still green fat Gorilla Glue cola.

This is Northern California. We grow some of the finest herb in the world - and export it all over the country. Anybody that lives here knows that. Open your window on a fine October morning and it becomes evident.
Uber doesn't like that? They can **** off.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Fabreez


Bingo!!!

Also Blue Dream is nice...butt...

Give me some of the purples any day...8>)

I SO miss Cali and Grandaddy purple...

And growing them is divine...8>)

Rakos


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Its Ubers new way of deactivating drivers. Must be random.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You in Washington state? Its legal here. So head down to your local Greenlight Hub and explain that it was your last pax. In the future, don't accept that next request until your car airs out. This works wonders to kill the smell of marijuana.
> 
> View attachment 282801
> 
> ...


I actually have a good sized bottle of New Car Deodorizer in my glove box. Between rides I give my interior a good spray and new car smell again. One night I had a group of four in my car. Suddenly from the back seat there's a commotion and someone's freaking out about another person back there farting. FARTING!!! Seriously? I told the woman in the front seat, "get in the glove box and grab the bottle of deodorizer." She actually sprayed her friends in the back seat!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Welcome to the forum.

It took me a while but I understand your question.

What happened to you was a rider reported the smell of marijuana, which usually gets you flagged for being under the influence. These temporary deactivations typically last 24 to 48 hours so you can expect to get reactivated soon.

I'm assuming the smell was caused by a rider and not your own smoking. If it's the latter, refrain from doing so. If your rider smells so bad that it would stink up your car for the next person, then you can either deny the ride or kick them out.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Watch out there will be more of these ******a who report you for a free ride. 3 and youre done. Uber banned me from their service. Seriously even if you smoke marijuana why would you be stupid enough to smoke it in your car and then go drive packs around? Somewhere I think they forgot the drivers get crapped on by drunks and drug addicts and through all the misery they put you through yhe drunks with $5 always win. Really weird company. If you just started then yes you are screwed. theyve already flagged you.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Also Blue Dream is nice...butt...
> 
> ...


Here's some Cherry Pie I did a year ago.
Has some nice purples in it.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Live High. Drive High. Tell Uber I gotta get high to put up with the Paxholes!

Next time take your Pen!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Iann said:


> Here's some Cherry Pie I did a year ago.
> Has some nice purples in it.
> View attachment 284277


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


UBER SUCKS !



Juggalo9er said:


> Hooked on the green leaf I see


" REEFER MADNESS " !

The " WEED WITH ROOTS IN HELL" !

Smoking " SATANS SALAD "!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Grass is legal in Washington, no?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Grass is legal in Washington, no?


Do you Realize how much money GLOBALIST BANKERS HANDLE FOR OPIUM LORDS ?

Not like we have a NATIONAL HEROINE PROBLEM AFTER AFGHANISTAN OR ANYTHING . . . .

. . . . . JUST SAYING

QUESTION AUTHORITY.
THINK FOR YOURSELF

QUESTION EVERYTHING !


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Who got dat purple pu purple pu purple 

yezzir


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cab patrons had a lot different attitude toward drugs for sure. When I was driving Yellow Cab, I picked up a man and a woman at 3:30 a.m. at the Eat n Park on Murray Avenue. Dropped the woman off at her apt in Squirrel Hill and was taking the man over the hill to Swissvale. Anyhow the man tells me the reason he was cabbing it was that the police grabbed his car when he was pinched for crack sales in a local project.

I showed empathy. Told the gentleman I could never do his job (sell crack) having to go into dangerous areas, deal with disreputable individuals , taking phone calls at all hours. I said "thank God Almighty for guys like you" doing a job that I just wouldn't have the patience for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Cab patrons had a lot different attitude toward drugs for sure. When I was driving Yellow Cab, I picked up a man and a woman at 3:30 a.m. at the Eat n Park on Murray Avenue. Dropped the woman off at her apt in Squirrel Hill and was taking the man over the hill to Swissvale. Anyhow the man tells me the reason he was cabbing it was that the police grabbed his car when he was pinched for crack sales in a local project.
> 
> I showed empathy. Told the gentleman I could never do his job (sell crack) having to go into dangerous areas, deal with disreputable individuals , taking phone calls at all hours. I said "thank God Almighty for guys like you" doing a job that I just wouldn't have the patience for.


Pays BETTER THAN UBER.

SAME CLIENTELE.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pays BETTER THAN UBER.
> 
> SAME CLIENTELE.


Pretty sure I had some tweakers in my car today.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pays BETTER THAN UBER.
> 
> SAME CLIENTELE.


It may be the same clientele, but they are acting a lot different for sure.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The customer was hustling a free ride from F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft.
*
Some of the Reddit, Twitter and other pages on the F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* actually contain this kind of advice and other items for customers to hustle free rides. They tell the people to say that the driver was high, drunk, rude, smelled, smoked, you name it.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

So ungrateful are all this cheap, disgusting, entitled passengers besides the misery they pay comparing with the stinky taxis, they report stupid issues 
Lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Another questionable new thread, with questionable language and (no pun intended) grammer, from a new account, with a single post.
Hmmm....



Lissetti said:


> You in Washington state? Its legal here. So head down to your local Greenlight Hub and explain that it was your last pax. In the future, don't accept that next request until your car airs out. This works wonders to kill the smell of marijuana.
> 
> View attachment 282801
> 
> ...


The only kind I like! Sometimes I get the feeling burning it at home helps keep some bugs out.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> This is Northern California. We grow some of the finest herb in the world - and export it all over the country. Anybody that lives here knows that. Open your window on a fine October morning and it becomes evident.
> Uber doesn't like that? They can @@@@ off.


Ah yes! The finest KIND on Earth. You don't get better than that.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Lo siento señor. Mejor suerte la próxima vez!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

+1000 to whomever fixed spelling in this thread title


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> +1000 to whomever fixed spelling in this thread title


Now, someone should work on the grammar.

*Uber suspend my account for smell like marijuana*
Should be: 
*Uber suspended my account for smelling like marijuana*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I think that MJ smells wonderful. Not so much the burning of it, but the smell of the flower.
> I could like a perfume that smells like Blue Dream.
> 
> Picked up a young lady once. She really smelled strong. LoL.
> ...


Don't know what Blue Dream smells like, but there is a perfume made by Malin & Goetz called "Cannabis".

From the M&G site:

"Once defiantly naughty, now inescapably chic, and always a rite of passage, Cannabis has never been more à la mode. Because cannabis is a natural medicinal herb, we consider it a perfect "modern apothecary" ingredient, even if it isn't strictly traditional. Our Cannabis fragrance balances spicy herbs with white floral notes and a hint of lingering smokiness (sorry, it's THC-free). One whiff and you'll know the feeling. Lazy afternoons. Fading innocence. Endless possibilities.

This fragrance makes a bold statement with its spicy, herbaceous aroma. Bright bergamot and spicy black pepper elevate its earthiness, tempered with petally magnolia. A base of cedarwood, patchouli and sandalwood give the scent a warm finish. No lingering side effects."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


You need to hit back hard. Accuse the pax in question of insulting your service animal.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Pop mollies instead, no issue with smell. You might crash or drive the pax to another state but no marijuana smell. Case solved


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Just write them message you had rider who may drop on the floor marijuana and you could not smell because you have flu...but if you smoke try not to do again ...better option go to the hub and make sure you are nice dress up and smell good not marijuana


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I think that MJ smells wonderful. Not so much the burning of it, but the smell of the flower.
> I could like a perfume that smells like Blue Dream.
> 
> Picked up a young lady once. She really smelled strong. LoL.
> ...


Dope story....in nyc people usually just smell like shit ...

War on "drugs" is still in full effect out here...nyc sucks


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Based on your post, I would think you're stoned.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Where did you get the weed? From the way you explained the situation. Must be some goo shim.


----------



## petakyah (Jan 30, 2020)

Maryland2018 said:


> My first ride smell like marihuana a ride complain to uber them uber suspend my account now they said a can deny the ride if they smell but they dont want to provide a policy and regulation to show it the ride and let them know Uber said o can deny them any one can help me on that


Your grammar is so bad no one wants to help just giving you a head up and a tip


----------



## Karter (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree with the suspension. You are responsible for how your car smells. If a customer smells of pot, refuse them a ride. As a customer I would never ride in a car that smelled...even of Febreeze. Chemicals. Pot. Doesnt matter. Clean has no smell. Refuse service to potheads or pay the consequences. The vast majority of us do not tolerate pot smell.



Pedro Paramo66 said:


> So ungrateful are all this cheap, disgusting, entitled passengers besides the misery they pay comparing with the stinky taxis, they report stupid issues
> Lol


Are you kidding me? If you pulled up to give me a ride smelling of pot id mess you up bad.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Call support and tell them you don’t smoke pot you only smoke crack


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> You in Washington state? Its legal here. So head down to your local Greenlight Hub and explain that it was your last pax. In the future, don't accept that next request until your car airs out. This works wonders to kill the smell of marijuana.
> 
> View attachment 282801
> 
> ...


And then you can be reported for smelling like Nag Champa -- the pot-head's best friend! LMAO


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

That sucks man. You have to discipline yourself to either stop and ozium you car after a weed smelling pax. Or put a disclaimer out to the next pax that the previous rider smelled like weed. You weren't the one smoking it, and they don't have to take the ride if they aren't comfortable with that explanation. The 1st option is the safer bet (especially during the day) but I've done both and have never received a weed smell report yet.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> Did you proof read your post?? It really makes no sense to me, but that's just me.


Made no sense to me either. Then I fired up a fat ond naw ah kin ooonerstood ebery wurd.

Squirrels. Squirrels eberywear.


----------

